# 09 Cat 550H1



## RuRandy (Oct 18, 2010)

Last weekend I was out riding and for the first time every with this quad it would start to spudder when I tried going over 45 mph but anything under that was normal. Any idea's what would cause that?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Gonna need more info........ what mods are done to it.. etc..


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

hmm mine was doing the same except I couldn't go over 10 in low. High was different, it would go as fast as it would go. Mine was because the diodes were in backwards. Check your diodes one of them might be bad.


----------



## RuRandy (Oct 18, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Gonna need more info........ what mods are done to it.. etc..


All stock no mods at all....



Eight said:


> hmm mine was doing the same except I couldn't go over 10 in low. High was different, it would go as fast as it would go. Mine was because the diodes were in backwards. Check your diodes one of them might be bad.


Where are the diodes?


----------

